# websites to check out?



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been doing my research with culinary schools and I am interested in finding out if there are good websites out there that focus on job opps in the restaurant/food service/ hospitality area? 

Thanks.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The best I've seen is http://www.hcareers.com . It's not just employment ads, they also have articles on interviewing strategy, interviews with human resources people in the industry, etc.


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks greg!


----------

